# Who has more balls than these guys?



## Ron Evers (Oct 10, 2014)

It is thanksgiving weekend here in Canada; traditional Turkey dinner is the menu. 

So, we look out the living-room  window & see 5 turkeys within 25'/5m of the house.  By the time I switched out lenses & went out onto the balcony they were in our veggie garden.


----------



## BillM (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice shots 

In my area they disapear one week before Turkey day  lol


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2014)

Props for the dual Imperial/metric 25'/5m nomenclature,Ron! Maybe that comes from the French/English rigamarole that's required by law up there,eh?


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 10, 2014)

If you feed your turkey stuffin' ... can you just stick it in the oven on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Props for the dual Imperial/metric 25'/5m nomenclature,Ron! Maybe that comes from the French/English rigamarole that's required by law up there,eh?



Not really Derrel, it is old folk vs the younger folk in Canada.  Canada switched to SI metric years ago but we of the older generation still think Imperial measure for the most part.  In deference to our younger folk in Canada & our international friends, I try to communicate distances @ least in both. Now tire pressures are a different issue, as are many other SI metric terms.  Thirty PSI (30 pounds per square inch) tire pressure is now measured in some obscure kPa which has no direct meaning & must be interpreted.  It is not a simple Gram per square mm or cm.  In Europe, small lineal measure is in cm (1/100 Meter) similar to our  inch but not here in Canada, our measure is mm (1/1000 Meter)  the thickness of a Dime.  Our bridges are measured in mm even if thirteen miles long like the Confederation Bridge that I worked on.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 10, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> If you feed your turkey stuffin' ... can you just stick it in the oven on Thanksgiving?



We came back after being away for three weeks a week ago & when Jeanne first saw the birds this evening she only saw four & was relieved when the fifth appeared.  These five have been about all summer off & on.  Our SIL is a hunter but our place is off limits for that activity.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 10, 2014)

"SIL" = Sister-In-Law?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 10, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> "SIL" = Sister-In-Law?



Got me.

Our Sister-In-Law is against guns, our Son-in-Law is a big time hunter, much to the chagrin of our daughter.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay ... I'm not against guns ... but never saw the pleasure in killing stuff. But that just me.


----------



## Designer (Oct 10, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Okay ... I'm not against guns ... but never saw the pleasure in killing stuff. But that just me.


Actually, the pleasure comes mainly from the harvest, which includes the hunt and consuming the game.  The killing is just a necessary part of it.  Most real hunters do not derive any pleasure from the killing.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 10, 2014)

I not making any judgement. But the killing part would cast too much negative over the positive parts. Again, that's just me and my code.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 13, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Props for the dual Imperial/metric 25'/5m nomenclature,Ron! Maybe that comes from the French/English rigamarole that's required by law up there,eh?
> ...


 

Nice shots, the one thing I never got used to is gas cans.  To me a gas can is 5 gal. (6 US gal) and not this 25 litre nonsense.  I think I carried too many as a kid from the boat dock and it will be ever so


----------



## pgriz (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice shots, Ron.  They look very healthy.  How long has this flock been living at or near your place?

As for the metric/imperial system, it continues to be an amalgam.  Car speed is in km/hr (as in 100 kph or about 62 mph), milk is in litres (close to 1 quart), but most prices for foodstuff is in lbs. (probably because $1.79/lb is a smaller value than $3.49/kg.).  Temperature is in Celsius, but as Ron noted, tire pressure is in PSI.  Most house plans still show dimensions in ft/in, not m/cm.  Wind speed is in kph, except when you're on the water when it in knots.

Engineering and science have gone almost exclusively to the SI system except if the engineering work is for the USA, then it's in Imperial.  Construction is in-between, with some materials measured in metric, some in imperial.  I see more movement to SI measures, but it seems to be often in the guise of sneaking a size reduction as well (1 lb. = 454 gm, but the new size is 400 gm for the same price...)


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 13, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Nice shots, Ron.  They look very healthy.  How long has this flock been living at or near your place?
> 
> These 5 have been around here since spring.  We assume it is mom & 4 chicks.
> 
> ...



In order to get Federal funding for Highway/Bridge projects in the USA, it has to be designed in metric.  It has been this way now for about twenty years.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice shots, indeed.

I try to use simple measurements, like chains and fortnights.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 13, 2014)

Suddenly I'm craving a turkey sandwich. . . . .


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 13, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Okay ... I'm not against guns ... but never saw the pleasure in killing stuff. But that just me.


 
I've never taken pleasure in killing things, however when I do I take GREAT pleasure in feeding my family with them.  

But I digress...

Nice shots Ron!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 13, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Nice shots, indeed.
> 
> I try to use simple measurements, like chains and fortnights.



Chain = 16.5'
4 chains = an old road Right-of-Way.


----------



## baturn (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice pics of the turkeys. Alas there are none on VI. You do not want to get me started on the great metric / imperial / US measure debate!!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 3, 2014)

I list all my patients weights in stones, and heights in hands. 
just to throw everyone off


----------



## snerd (Dec 3, 2014)

What was the old maritime measurement of dropping a rope with knots into the water?


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 3, 2014)

snerd said:


> What was the old maritime measurement of dropping a rope with knots into the water?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro



I cannot fathom why six feet would be a fathom or why 16.5 ft would be a chain.


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 4, 2014)

Fathom is the distance of a man's wide spread arms. An easy measurement when one is taking soundings.  ( Dropping the weighted line overboard.)  

Don't know about the chain though other than it is used in surveying.


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 5, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> I list all my patients weights in stones, and heights in hands.
> just to throw everyone off


----------



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2014)

Amocholes said:


> Fathom is the distance of a man's wide spread arms.\


Unless you are 5'6"


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 6, 2014)

In that case, some fathoms are deeper than others.

Me compared to a Bald eagle.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Props for the dual Imperial/metric 25'/5m nomenclature,Ron! Maybe that comes from the French/English rigamarole that's required by law up there,eh?




LOL!  except 5 meters is around 17', not even close to 25!


----------

